# MOTU 2048 Mk3 or MOTU 828 Mk2 still worth buying?



## Bunford (Feb 20, 2016)

I am looking for a cheap upgrade and can't really afford to go UAD or SSL etc.

I currently use a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 but have recently bought some hardware synthesisers I need to hook up, so need more inputs. I decided to take the opportunity to upgrade from the Scarlett to something better too. I only have 2 hardware synth modules at the moment, so don't need tons of inputs necessarily.

Some locally is selling both of the above for pretty cheap. The MOTU 2048 Mk3 comes with the PCI-424 card and my motherboard does have a legacy PCI slot. The 828 Mk2 if the FireWire model so doesn't need a PCI.

They are to be used on a Windows 10 Pro 64 bit machine. Are either of these still worth buying? Or are there other alternatives anyone could recommend?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 21, 2016)

I still use a Motu 2048mk3 every day. I have never replaced it out of inertia.

Mine works but it's very old and has been discontinued for, I believe, many years. I think you can still download the software drivers from MOTU's website but I'd check that first before buying.

You should get a very good deal or it's not worth buying such an old piece of kit. I assume you know how to check eBay to be sure you are getting a fair price.

PCI is much better than firewire I believe.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2016)

I am using a Motu HD 192. I have had to buy a Motu 424 PCIe card to replace my 424 PCI card as the Mac Pro 5,1 is PCIe only but other than that I have never had any problems with Motu. Providing there is driver support I can't really see myself upgrading it for a while. I have used it with Win Xp 32bit and then win 7 Ultimate , Win 8.1 and Win 10 pro (all 64 bit). Not a problem. Oh and with 424 you can daisy chain up to 4 Motus giving a total possibility of 96 inputs and Outputs.


----------

